# Fav single tactic/combo



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, not sure if this thread has been done before, I suspect so but I didn't find it with a quick glance through so I figure why not. 

I was wondering what peoples best single unit tactic is or combo is. Be it dropping Sternguard with combi-meltas behind tanks, or using grots as a nice shield for your boyz. So what is that one unit that puts a smile on your face when it works and makes you think 'I did that I did' Feel free to give examples of when it performed best. This will give all the heretics and particularly newer players a chance to learn what combo's work and why it works so well. 

I may as well throw mine out there, for me its all about Bladestorming Avengers from a serpent. Simple set up:

10 Dire Avengers- Exarch, Double catapults, Bladestorm

-Wave serpent- Twin-linked Bright Lances, Spirit Stones
Total- 297pts

Find some infantry and jump the avengers out bladestorming as they go. Huge amount of S4 shots can even put the hurt on marines, also if you can put a Farseer with doom in there and doom the unit first, even sweeter. Add in the fact its a scoring unit and the Serpent can threaten even LR's and for me its a winner. 

So, whats yours?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lash + Vindi.
I dont think i need to explain...


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Callidus moving lash psykers into a firing line then using tarot from my Inq ally to ensure I have a good chance of going first, then watching all my infantry fire and destroy the entire unit of CSMs/insert random chaos unit here that the psyker is part of.

This makes me smile and when their one trick pony is gone... its fun time.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd have to say my favorite of all has to be:
Archon on a skyboard with agonizer, splinter pistol, shadow field, plasma grenades, and combat drug dispenser. 148 pts.
I can either go hunting Wraithlords (giggle) or dive into the center of the enemy and tie up a whole buncha guys, killing droves (chortle), until the shadow field fails. The consternation factor alone is worth it. Another option is to take a tormenter helm and punisher. it's 4 more points and makes killing wraithlords more difficult, but it does nasty things to squishy little infantry.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Hive Guard hidding behind a large wall. They pop Rhinos, and Defilers, and Even Hurricanes.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine has to be: shooting the opposing army with my Imperial Guard.

Highly original, highly effective.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Having Pedro Kantor getting munched by a unit of Khorne Bezerks, only for him to stuff his consilidation and leave them in front of my Sternguard.

Eight Dead Bezerkers later and I won the game thanks to the scoring Sternies

Pedro+Sternies=Game winning stuff.

Basically what I do is throw Pedro at something near the Sternies that is big a scary, get him killed, then introduce said unit to the Sterguard firing squad.

Or, leave him with the Sternies, not giving ground and let them be charged
3 attack Sternies, yes please.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Pop out from behind terrain with a 10 man assault squad with an Interrogator-Chaplain and tearing some poor unit noncc unit apart and creating a nice big gap in the oppositions plan.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Recently used Fortune on my Avatar, killed three times his points Vs. 'Nids.


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 27, 2009)

7 Wolfguard Terminators (3 wolfguard put into different packs to make a total squad of 10) kitted out with a runepriest with living lightning+jotww and two cyclone missile launchers. Take logan grimnar and have a sexy sit-at-home objective devastator squad with 2+ saves and psychic defense.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Recently charging a fat 20 man BT crusader squad with a wraithlord. Since no power fists were present it was just funny watching them die slowly whilst they coul do zilch about it.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Lucio said:


> Pop out from behind terrain with a 10 man assault squad with an Interrogator-Chaplain and tearing some poor unit noncc unit apart and creating a nice big gap in the oppositions plan.


Yes, some one else who uses a 10man assault unit with chappy!! ITs great isn;t it when that nice shooty unit just gets destroyed by the marines


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

How much does this assault unit with chappy cost and how is best to use it? For all the folk who may want to try it out 

I figured i should edit this and be more precise lol. How much should people be putting aside for this kind of unit and what kind of return can they expect to see. Also what units should they be assaulting with it or can it handle hordes as well as elites kind of thing. This thread is all about helping people learn some combos to improve their game and that assault squad and chappy sounds like a combo that works and would be fairly easy for a newer player to put together. 

(Thanks to all for the replies, i hope people are picking up one or two tricks)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This only works in apocalypse as it would be illegal in normal games.
1000 space marine commanders + drop pods = 30 wounds in 1 squad 100 squads (i tried this once it was pretty insane)

or

memfiston + dante in close combat :biggrin:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

With the Pedro and Sterguard thing I figured out the averagish pirce return stuff:

They cost: 405 points (Sternguard, Pedro, TLLC Razorback, PF and Combi-Melta.)

They're scoring, so even if they don't make their points back it's usually because they've been holding an objective.

They kill around: 350 points a game, maybe more, maybe less.

They're good at killing small elite squads (Aspect warriors.) and they're good at killing stuff like IG because they can usually get withing Rapid range and not be in danger of too much return fire that can actually hurt them.
Note: I'm talking footslogging platoons, don't try this against MechVets or Heavy Weapons Platoons.

They're also not that bad in a scrap.

4 S4 attacks each on the charge
and 7 S8 ones that ignore armour

But being me, I'm sure they never get the charge as they are always either in thier Razor, rapid firing the crap out of a squad, or holding an objective.
And on rare occasions, babysitting two tactical squads (In games of Annihilation against CC Nidz for example.)

And having a Combi-Melta is good too, so you can either insta-gib a Captain or do something to a tank. And if you can't blow up the tank with the Combi-Melta, hit it with your 2 PF, the 2 PF are also very handy when the unavoidable walker moshpit happens.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Pedro and Sternguard sounds pretty nice, certainly could prove to be a real problem for aspect warriors. Its a lot of points for a single squad but tough and hard hitting the opponent will have to dedicate a lot of firepower to get rid of it, and it top it off, like you say, the melta and powerfists allow it to do a little bit of everything in a pinch. 

My view would be if someone was starting a elite style SM army, could work very well and very fluffy, but it has its place as a centre piece in most SM armies probably. Thanks for that snowy


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Pedro with the Sternies in the Razor i'm not a huge fan of because you have to get out of the Razorback to actually shoot anything. Then once you're out of the Razorback you'll get shot up pretty badly being such a small high value squad. If you stay in the Razorback then you're doing nothing except scoring. I would think it's probably better to put them in a drop pod or something, really get them stuck in. 

Aramoro


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I see the Razor as their transport, they usually go with 2 Rhino's, get to the place the wanna be, they all jump out of their transports and have 3 squads rapid firing your ass off.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

375 for DA IC and 10 man assault squad. 
DA seems to be outfitted for hitting transports and MC's (don't know how well that works though) with our only option for AM's being plasma pistols.3 plas pistols works well (2 for squad 1 with sergeant) against most things tough critters and light armor and dont overheat very often.

I generally use mine as a pop-out screen for my devastators. Something nasty gets close enough the AM's can take care of it, usually putting a big enough dent in it that the AM's will survive to assault something else that gets too close or at least ensure that they survive and get the dev's another round of shooting the big guns.


----------

